# need custom dye sub transfers



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Where can I get custom dye sub transfers? Does anyone do them. I am looking to get set up to do dye sub, but I may not have time and I actually need to do a few more jobs in order to fund the new equipment.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: custom dye sub transfers*

I know Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications offers custom dye sub transfers. ...JB


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: custom dye sub transfers*

Gregg...where are you located...if we know, someone near you could contact you direct... Just a suggestion


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: custom dye sub transfers*



charles95405 said:


> Gregg...where are you located...if we know, someone near you could contact you direct... Just a suggestion


I'm just outside Chicago.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: custom dye sub transfers*



gmille39 said:


> I'm just outside Chicago.


 
Hi Greg,

We would be glad to assist you!

I will shoot you a private e-mail.

Jae'


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've tried Jae's dye sub transfers before, they are really nice and easy to apply


----------

